# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  bitch tit problem

## cnote16

does anyone have any idea how to reduce or even get rid of bitch tits? besides doing the surgery thing.

----------


## cnote16

and if i have bitch tits and keep using steroids will it just make it worse?

----------


## chicamahomico

> and if i have bitch tits and keep using steroids will it just make it worse?


Yeah, pretty much. Sucks huh. I would get em cut out if they are causing you grief. Don't think about the money, think about the peace of mind of being bitch tit free.

----------


## TheStromba

> _Originally posted by cnote16_ 
> *and if i have bitch tits and keep using steroids will it just make it worse?*




Well you SHOULD have had your anti-e's on hand before you did any steroids . Some guys are pretty prone to gyno. 

If you do not catch it quick, mainly DURING your cycle, chances are that surgery is the only option.

----------


## PURE ADRENALINE

Also it depends on if we are talking about the glandular gyno or the fatty tissue gyno. When you look into getting gyno they have several types. One is lypo for just tissue induced gyno and then they can also remove the breast gland and the lypo.

That is the best route to go but if you have developed just some excess fat around the chest you may be able to reduce it??

There is a new procedure in Europe where they give shots called lypo-injections. It is a chemical that is injected SubQ into areas that have fat. It some how burns the fat locally just like lypo suction sucks it out.

I am not sure the name of it but I am looking into it and will post anything if I can find it.

Good Luck..PA

----------


## LewdTenant

after doing AS if I put on any amount of fat it goes straight to the chest. so it is important for me to keep my fat in check or i look like I have gyno symptoms.

Lewd

----------


## PURE ADRENALINE

> _Originally posted by LewdTenant_ 
> *after doing AS if I put on any amount of fat it goes straight to the chest. so it is important for me to keep my fat in check or i look like I have gyno symptoms.
> 
> Lewd*



Exactly. If you get a swelling in the breast gland there is not much you can do about it but if you just get fatty tissue which is a result of estrogen you can try and reduce it by dieting.

If actual breast tissue has formed then you can't do anything about it, but I think some guys just get fatty tissue and think it is glandular gyno.

Fatty tissue and breast tissue are similar but not totally the same.

Good luck and let us know how it turns out bro..
 :Afro:

----------


## pittbull7

might be the AS your using too,,,,i know there is a derma gel of some kind out to reverse teh effects somewhat

----------


## ItalianMuscle

Once u have gyno it is for good.. sucks

----------


## RON

> after doing AS if I put on any amount of fat it goes straight to the chest. so it is important for me to keep my fat in check or i look like I have gyno symptoms.
> 
> Lewd


Same here. I just naturally carry fat in my chest.

Check for a hard lump. True gyno will produce a hard lump. Other wise it could be just fat.

----------


## realityarts

Here's a link to a thread with a link to some gyno pics, if you're interested:

http://anabolicreview.com/vbulletin/...threadid=64543

----------


## Future

Try not to go over 750 mg of test a week if not using an anti-es product. Once you get gyno you are screwed. Surgery is the only real vialble option.

----------


## Grace

:Big Grin:  
Hey! Saw your posts regarding lypo injections and thought I could offer some info. Results are supposed to be permanent.
Its called Mesotherapy and it is performed in the US...in Scottsdale, Arizona!
www.mesobeauty.com Dr. Scott Wasserman performs this--it is for men and women, both.
I'm thinking of having it done. Scottsdale, Arizone is the only place in the US so far...it started in Europe. 1-866-LUV-MESO, just an FYI!  :Wink/Grin:  

If anyone has any latest info on this and knows of somewhere it is performed in or around Illinois, please let me know?
 :Welcome:

----------


## Grace

Found something else you guys might be interested in....in regards to bitch tits and my previous post:

http://www.netrition.com/ergopharm_skulpt_page.html
A product called Ergopharm....its a solution applied directly to the trouble spot(s). It also suppresses estrogen!

Sadly, women are discouraged from using it. I am puzzled, though....women who have too much estrogen and have those ugly fat spots caused by hormone imbalance(s) might benefit from it....? I wonder if I could use this product with success and with no health havoc (I have had that high-estrogen spot of fat across my abdomen--ovary to ovary--since I was 4-yrs-old, even though I was always thin and athletic).

You should check out the site and let me know what you think?
Why is it that doctors just don't help with information regarding these products? I mean, I KNOW some of it is dangerous and have serious side effects, but some of it could be of great help. All the doctors do is discourage the use(s), no matter what--they don't even bother saying what is good or who to see about it. Is there ANYone I can refer to for straight forward information?!
Its bad enough that I can't even find a good doctor who will listen to me about my hormones, so I have to live with the imbalances. I remember when I used Thermogenics years ago, I felt great throughout the month! Hmmm. Go figure.

----------

